# 1963 Corvette



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

1963 Corvette Convertible

Parts from this Palmer model languished in the attic for some fifty plus years. The body panels had been roughly glued together with the interior, and thickly and unevenly painted black. Only two complete wheels were available and there was no windshield. I opted to use all the original Palmer parts as possible. Custom hub caps, "mini Moonies", were made from thumb tacks. Windshield came from a Corvette Mako Shark model. All four generic Palmer tires were used even though I would have preferred to use skinnies up front and slicks in the rear. The basic Palmer chassis, being so weirdly configured, just would not have allowed doing this without considerably altering all the wheel wells, thus 'ruining' the overall body lines. 
Sorry folks, no engine or undercarriage to speak of. Just lucky to have gotten this model this far.


Thanks for looking....




BEFORE













AFTER (paint stripping)












AFTER THAT (painted and w/o windshield)




















THEN THIS


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Considering that the Palmer models were very crude and exaggerated, you took that from very poor to very good. Great Rescue.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I always enjoy seeing models rescued from the trash bin to be displayed agin. Wel done!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

mice job saving it with what you had!


----------



## Peatbog (Dec 2, 2013)

That is cool.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-always nice to see a saved old kit. nice one save on this one for the parts you had!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

You did a great job of turning a sow's ear into . . . well, maybe not a silk purse exactly, but certainly an improvement. Damn, that thing is weirdly proportioned.

What's the white area around the base of the bubble windshields?


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I agree, great save on this. These kits do seem a bit exaggerated, or maybe it's me... 

I believe the white area at the base of the windshield is the support frame, yes? No?

Love the thumbtack Moon-hubs, clever!


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

whiskeyrat said:


> I agree, great save on this. These kits do seem a bit exaggerated, or maybe it's me...
> 
> I believe the white area at the base of the windshield is the support frame, yes? No?
> 
> Love the thumbtack Moon-hubs, clever!


YES, it is the support frame. 
Since the part was already painted in white (circa 1960) and with possibly 'dope', I considered re-painting it yellow, but thought doing so might react with the 'dope' and ruin the part altogether. The white seems to add some drama.

Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------



## chippmunk53 (Oct 9, 2013)

Gee, I never thought about the double-bubble windshield, but after seeing yours, it makes perfect sense. Kinda completes the two-hump dash theme!


----------

